# Android 10 Tesla style aftermarket Stereo help please!



## Leeseyehrl1133 (Jul 1, 2021)

Hey y'all, I know these kinds of aftermarket stereo are sold by multiple brand names and all are a tad bit different cuz they're like, a universally used and tweaked upgrade screen/style, it seems, but is there ANYONE that's upgraded to one of these that were lucky enough to have the producer/seller included an actual user manual with it to navigate through the systems functions and options and uses and whatnot??? Luowan off Amazon did NOT included ****, except vague install instructions and thier email address if there were any questions, lol. I want instructions on navigating the **** system itself! Especially cuz it's got full developer mode included and everything! Android 10, not any newer or older version, is installed. So, anyone able to help a sista out? Please and thank you, y'all!!! Pics of my system included to verify which one I'm talking about, lol.


----------



## DiggsBarklighter (Aug 7, 2021)

Best I found when I was looking at these last week was various YouTube videos of people just pointing out functions, nothing in depth. It just seems there are so many configurations and every one of this videos I watched showed something different so I’m not even sure the content on each manufacturers unit is the same.


----------



## Leeseyehrl1133 (Jul 1, 2021)

That's where I'd landed too, I was HOPING maybe reaching out to y'all would end up with a hidden pot of gold dropping in my lap, lol, 8m still holding out a tiny bit of hope. Someone somewhere had mentioned the one they bought had the user manual in the file folder in the apps section or something when if looked weeks ago, can't remember what thread or post or anything whatsoever it'd have came from though, so, sigh, crossing my fingers someone has something for me.


----------



## yeeazy (11 mo ago)

Any updates on your setup? Is it issues with the hardware or software issues setting up? How's the UI?

I was thinking about getting his unit as a bday present for my pops. I figured anything better than that stock one. lol


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

Leeseyehrl1133 said:


> That's where I'd landed too, I was HOPING maybe reaching out to y'all would end up with a hidden pot of gold dropping in my lap, lol, 8m still holding out a tiny bit of hope. Someone somewhere had mentioned the one they bought had the user manual in the file folder in the apps section or something when if looked weeks ago, can't remember what thread or post or anything whatsoever it'd have came from though, so, sigh, crossing my fingers someone has something for me.


I just installed his into my cruze. Having any issues with yours? Mine seems to work fine for awhile and then I’ll turn the car off to go into a store for example, when I get back in the screen is completely black but will still play audio. Screen is completely non functional until I remove power going to back of the radio.


----------



## Jayscoolthings (8 mo ago)

On most of these headunits, there are a ton of extra settings if you go from pressing the settings icon to the factory settings. The password is usually 8888 or 0000.


----------



## otopaksi (6 mo ago)

yeeazy said:


> Máte nejaké aktualizácie vo vašom nastavení? Sú to problémy s nastavením hardvéru alebo softvéru? Aké je používateľské rozhranie?
> 
> Premýšľal som o tom, že by som dostal jeho jednotku ako darček k narodeninám pre moje papá. Napadlo ma niečo lepšie ako ten akciový. lol


Ja som nastavoval takto
View attachment 298598


----------



## otopaksi (6 mo ago)

otopaksi said:


> Ja som nastavoval takto
> View attachment 298598


----------



## Tag (2 mo ago)

Will these run Android Auto? I would like to be able to tel it to call people or tell it to text people


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

There's a good Android Auto and Apple Carplay version of these, and they're $220 at Amazon. It's much better than the older versions and it's _wireless_ AA and Carplay. 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B09V12J6NX/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

The Carplay integration is better than the AA, but that's a Google problem.


----------



## Tag (2 mo ago)

weimerrj said:


> There's a good Android Auto and Apple Carplay version of these, and they're $220 at Amazon. It's much better than the older versions and it's _wireless_ AA and Carplay.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B09V12J6NX/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> The Carplay integration is better than the AA, but that's a Google problem.


Thank you. After I recover from Christmas I will probably get that.


----------

